# strange bugs in tadpole water?



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i have noticed that there are a few tiny, almost "crab" looking bugs in my lamasi tadpole's water.. 

this tadpole hatched out last week and this is new water.. the only thing that has been added to it, live plant wise, is some duckweed. ( which was washed very thoroughly before going into the deli cup ).

is this something that i should be concerned about?

i also have some Theloderma Cortical tadpoles on a shelf across the room, should i move their tank into a separate part of the house?

i unfortunately do not have a "macro" lens on my camera ( which is pretty much what you would need to photograph these guys ), so i wont be able to provide a picture..

maybe i am reading too much into this.... maybe not.. 

i haven't had this problem before so i am just concerned for the tadpole ( my first thumbnail tadpole!).... 

thanks for any help!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Are they on top of the water, and jump? If so, they're springtails. They end up in my tad water all the time.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for the reply.

but no, i do have those in there occasionally, but these are different.. 

i think i have identified them as copeopods (sp?) 

anyway, i changed the water and they have all but disappeared.. 

thanks anyway!


----------

